# Frontline Lot No/Date Codes



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Does the Frontline Plus Lot No. also serve as a date code? For example, Lot No. D63801?

And does this product have a self-life?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Granddaddy said:


> Does the Frontline Plus Lot No. also serve as a date code? For example, Lot No. D63801?
> 
> And does this product have a self-life?


Not sure about the lot #, but i've always been told the shelf life for pesticides is generally 3 years.

SM


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

There should be an expiration date on one of the sides of the box, usually stamped/embossed (not in ink).


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

1800petmeds.com says it does not have a shelf life and never expires.

SM


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> 1800petmeds.com says it does not have a shelf life and never expires.
> 
> SM


Wow, just looked at mine and no expiration... when did they start that?


----------



## Tsangster (Dec 20, 2005)

http://frontline.us.merial.com/products/products_faqs.asp#q15

See FAQ #7

If the lot number is anything like the vaccines it will reflect dose size, presentation, fill line used, etc.


----------

